# Real cause of unrest in Middle east



## zzzz (Feb 12, 2011)

The underlying cause of all the unrest in not just the middle east but the world is the the skyrocketing cost of basic food. The people, who were poor to begin with, are finding they cannot afford to buy food and this is resulting in people rising up aginst the one thing they can, the rulers. 

Some countries are buying up suprplus crops to feed their people in expectation of continued increases. The new leaders in Tunsisa and Egypt will have to address this quickly. China is facing a drought in its grain producing regions and they are anticipated to be big buyers on the international market. 



> There is not one crop you can point to that is without supply problems, Steve Nicholson, a commodity procurement specialist at International Food Products Corp. in St. Louis, said before todays USDA report. Production is not keeping up with demand, exacerbating the global food crisis.
> 
> The price of corn, used to make livestock feed and ethanol, has soared 95 percent in the past year, wheat has surged 84 percent and soybeans are up 57 percent. Today, rice futures reached a 27-month high.


Grain Prices Rally Toward 2008 Records on Shrinking World Supply - Businessweek

So we can expect more unrest and possible regime changes throughout the world as this food crisis continues.  Are we reaching the point where we cannot feed our population?


----------



## Ropey (Feb 13, 2011)

We can feed ourselves. The greatly expanding Muslim world is having problems and will continue to face problems. This is why the Tunisians are running away from Tunisia now that the borders are open.  There's not enough food or chance at a life there so they are running to other Western style countries.

World demand has increased tenfold but much of the demand is a perishable product and low supply/high demand will continue to increase prices. 

Futures speculation is not helping. Hedging becomes a self-fulfilling demand to increase prices also.

It does not look good for the Middle East. Drought is another very real issue in the Middle East/Africa.


----------



## Defiant1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Natural Selection


----------



## The Joe (Feb 14, 2011)

Only a retarded liberal would think something this stupid.  Maybe it's common sense, but food prices aren't why these people have been fighting for hundreds of years.  Again, one more great example of how government education failed America.  Also, high food prices could have something to do with global warming/communism and paying farmers not to grow food.  In other words, it could be avoidable if you get out of the way now


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 14, 2011)

The Joe said:


> Only a retarded liberal would think something this stupid.  Maybe it's common sense, but food prices aren't why these people have been fighting for hundreds of years.  Again, one more great example of how government education failed America.  Also, high food prices could have something to do with global warming/communism and paying farmers not to grow food.  In other words, it could be avoidable if you get out of the way now



Missed the point completely, didn't ya.........


----------



## KissMy (Feb 15, 2011)

When you wipe-out 40,000 California farms then expect people to starve!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFOYoRSCT30&feature=related"]Obama wiped-out 40,000 California farms 500,000 Acres[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_Q4tJSvaWY&feature=autoplay&list=PLC26A2E333A5FF739&index=21&playnext=3"]Nunes: My constituents are not enemies of the state.[/ame]


----------

